
Cooler Master is tired of telling parents their kids aren’t on drugs - fortran77
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/01/cooler-master-is-tired-of-telling-parents-their-kids-arent-on-drugs/
======
InvisibleCities
Cooler Master is tired of telling parents that their kids aren't Juuling
(2023)

------
Jamwinner
This is clever marketing, but not much more. The (at this time sole) comment
is better written than the article.

Am I missing the valuable tech angle of twitter marketing? Oh, that IS the
angle... ok.

